# What do you think of this jetter?



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

The price is great but are you getting what you pay for? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=270672828313


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Depends what you're trying to do with it but I think that's a great starter unit. Add a root ranger and it'll cut roots no problem. Pressure Pro is a great company.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

It would be my first jetter. Mostly residential lines up to 4".


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

On a side note, how well do jetters work in orangeburg?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Green Country said:


> On a side note, how well do jetters work in orangeburg?


They don't. They destroy it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It'll take a minute on the orangeburg, even with a root ranger. But at 61 seconds, it'll be destroyed. Just replace the orangeburg.

Yup, 4" and below, in residential, out to 150'.....it'll be good.

But let me ask....do you have a camera?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A good starter unit. I need something smaller for grease lines and at times think about buying a cart jetter.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> It'll take a minute on the orangeburg, even with a root ranger. But at 61 seconds, it'll be destroyed. Just replace the orangeburg. Yup, 4" and below, in residential, out to 150'.....it'll be good. But let me ask....do you have a camera?


I just bought part of a camera (cs10) and will be getting the rest asap. I'll get that before I get the jetter. 

So, do you guys just cable orangeburg? I know replacing it is the best option but customers can't always afford it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yup cable it, use a small spiral root saw so it doesn't come the pipe. Cross fingers.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Not much can be done with orangeburg as even the cable can destroy it. But cable is the only thing you can try. I never run a Jetter on OB.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I have that exact same unit only from amazing machinery and you'll only gonna get 3.5 gpm @ 4000psi. It's a good starter unit and will quickly pay for itself however I quickly outgrew mine doing restaurant work. The root ranger will quickly destroy roots but also the orangeburg. Downstream grease flushing is pretty much out of the question and can actually cause a bigger issue as you'll break out good sized greasburgs but will have a helluva time flushing it down. Jetting from the grease trap inlet and upstream it does good, but can take a bit. 

Even though it should come with a basic nozzle selection get a penetrator and flusher from Aqua Mole as you'll notice the difference in pulling power with dialed in nozzles. Like I said its good little starter unit but I outgrew mine in like 8 months. Depending on what you need the jetter for Gear junkie has a great setup with his cart jetter 5.5GPM @ 4300 psi a d he can run the warthog with his and it was like $4000.00. Ill be keeping mine as a backup for when my bigger cart goes down for service.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I have that exact same unit only from amazing machinery and you'll only gonna get 3.5 gpm @ 4000psi. It's a good starter unit and will quickly pay for itself however I quickly outgrew mine doing restaurant work. The root ranger will quickly destroy roots but also the orangeburg. Downstream grease flushing is pretty much out of the question and can actually cause a bigger issue as you'll break out good sized greasburgs but will have a helluva time flushing it down. Jetting from the grease trap inlet and upstream it does good, but can take a bit. Even though it should come with a basic nozzle selection get a penetrator and flusher from Aqua Mole as you'll notice the difference in pulling power with dialed in nozzles. Like I said its good little starter unit but I outgrew mine in like 8 months. Depending on what you need the jetter for Gear junkie has a great setup with his cart jetter 5.5GPM @ 4300 psi a d he can run the warthog with his and it was like $4000.00. Ill be keeping mine as a backup for when my bigger cart goes down for service.


Thanks for that info. I'll probably just wait and save up for something that will work for me longer. 

What specs should I be looking for for something that will run a warthog and riot ranger and last me quite a while without needing to upgrade?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh yes....my 5.5 gpm @ 4300 psi with a warthog kicks mucho roots. For me I think it's a great size as I'm usually under 120' and in 4"-6". Problem is that the size dictates a crane or permanent mounting in the van. It's just past the mobile point imo. 

I like the pressure pro setup you posted better then the Amazing Machinery version because PP has a much better pump.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Oh yes....my 5.5 gpm @ 4300 psi with a warthog kicks mucho roots. For me I think it's a great size as I'm usually under 120' and in 4"-6". Problem is that the size dictates a crane or permanent mounting in the van. It's just past the mobile point imo.
> 
> I like the pressure pro setup you posted better then the Amazing Machinery version because PP has a much better pump.


Yea but that aluminum roll cage design can be easily added to the cart that yurself came on making winching it up a breeze


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Green Country said:


> Thanks for that info. I'll probably just wait and save up for something that will work for me longer.
> 
> What specs should I be looking for for something that will run a warthog and riot ranger and last me quite a while without needing to upgrade?


I would say 8gpm 4000 psi under normal use. But if you got the 11gpm 4000 psi model, that would be all you ever needed. I'd suggest that you go with American Jetter.

For me......my warthog does great in 4" and I have the root ranger for 6".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Green Country said:


> On a side note, how well do jetters work in orangeburg?


Orangeburg is already destroyed before the customer called you...
They need a new line!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Orangeburg is already destroyed before the customer called you... They need a new line!


Orangeburg needed to be replaced five mins after it was back filled.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Orangeburg needed to be replaced five mins after it was back filled.


Haha. Exactly.


----------

